
The bandwidth-sync correlation that's worth thinking about - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/08/the-bandwidth-sync-correlation-thats-worth-thinking-about.html
======
gjm11
He's plotted a scatterplot, using totally made-up data, that has points all
over the place -- no particular correlation discernible to me, anyway -- then
drawn a diagonally-oriented green ellipse over it, and said "behold the
correlation".

After writing that, I briefly thought that perhaps he had some fraction of a
worthwhile point after all because the top-right-corner might be inaccessible
-- as he says, "not everyone can pay", etc. -- but wait, "Cisco Telepresence"
(top-right corner) is just one instance of teleconferencing and _lots_ of
companies have that already, and "live seminar" (top-right corner) is what
happens every day in every school and university in the world, and "movies"
(not top-right corner) cost far more to make than either. Oh, and "one-on-one
coaching"? How about "one-on-one conversation"? Still by a large margin the
single most widespread form of communication in the world, I'd guess. (Maybe
not in countries where most of the population spends all their free time
watching TV.)

There might be a tiny kernel of truth buried beneath the bullshit: you can
only get "high-bandwidth, highly synchronized" communication via a channel
that's high-bandwidth in both directions, and that means either physical
proximity or (what's currently) expensive networking. Wow, what an insight.

(Oh, and: "If you had seen this chart three years ago, you obviously would
have invented Twitter". Because everyone, when they see a chart of ways of
doing something, immediately asks themselves "How can I add one more thing to
an already densely-populated part of this chart?".)

------
pwim
I don't understand how twitter is more synchronized then a phone call or even
IM, as twitter is not real time whereas a phone call is and IM can be.

~~~
mixmax
Because it's basically a scatterplot he just made up. He's a marketer and not
a researcher.

To use his own words you could say that his articles have very low bandwidth.

------
JayCruz
I suppose the problem is that he's viewing media and communication tools as
strictly utilitarian. It's the first time I see "One on One Coaching" bundled
as media like movies, books, and television. That seems odd, but of course
he's coming from the point of view of a marketer looking for the benefits and
usefulness of things. I mean, he put a PDF in higher "quality", or "higher
bandwidth", than Art.

------
shalmanese
Looking at that graph, isn't the logical next big thing white noise pumped
into your ear from the future?

~~~
actually
I would guess it's more like "pump white noise to an infinite number of
people's ears at the press of a button."

